# I fell 30 feet because I was in a hurry!



## treedog72 (Nov 25, 2007)

New Years Eve I was contracted to do a cut and leave. Four pine trees. Just put them on the ground. I was coming down out of the last tree on a tautline hitch. I ASSUMED my groundsman had tied on a long rope when in fact it was a short rope. I tied into a small nub and was looking up instead of down. Next thing I know the tail of my rope had went through my hitch. Needless to say... I free fell thirty feet. I broke my back in five places and totally ruined my evening! I wanted to share my story not to actually tell the story but to tell the lessons I learned from this incident. First of all, always use your OWN gear. Secondly, always communicate with your crew. See, I did alot of ASSUMING that day. I assumed my crew tied on a long rope. I assumed my crew tied a stopper knot in the tail of my rope. I was also using someone elses gear. I nornally repel out of a tree with my figure 8.
My gear was not available that day so I used someone elses. Finally, always take the time to tie in correctly. I should have never tied into a small nub. I was in a hurry and it almost cost me my life. 28 days after I fell I climbed again! I have been climbing ever since. I am no longer in a hurry! treedog72


----------



## DonnyO (Nov 25, 2007)

*glad to hear it*

Stories that start like yours usually have a much different ending. Glad you were able to get back in the saddle again.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 25, 2007)

Good heads up on the post tree, thanks. Good luck with that back.


----------



## tree md (Nov 25, 2007)

I hurt myself taking a shortcut as well. Don't feel like the lone stranger. I was in bed for a month and on crutches for a year. I'm a climbing demon these days though! 

Sometimes it's not so much how bad you screw up but how well you recover!!!


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 26, 2007)

Happy to still have you around friend.

I'm over here in Conyers, where you at?


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Nov 28, 2007)

You're very fortunate-luckily it wasn't a lot worse. Best of luck staying well!


----------

